# The Official Blazer Haiku thread



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*The Official Blazer Haiku™ thread*

As you all know, we are always looking for creative ways to post pad around here in Blazerville, so here is the official Blazer Haiku
thread. When its all over, we can pick the most creative.


I'll start:

_
Blazers get busted
Blazers go on long win streak
Everyone happy 

_


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Z-Bo good can score
Zoloft out coffee pot drained








Dale Davis feels ennui


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

9 1 1 beats wife
Rapes nanny maybe she lied
Too much energy?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*I could not resist this!*

April brings the rain
Blazers bring effort in May
June will bring the ring


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Getting in the flow
Making push towards playoffs
As cloud of smoke clears

:grinning:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I I I I I
Me Me Me Me Me Me Me
Show me the money


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Overrated coattail hack
Not his play call? He won't play!
Someone call Minstrel!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

I couldn't help it after reading Scarlett Black's post in the chalupa thread. 

Chalupa deco
Just thinking of consumption
Gets things moving fast


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

theWanker a drag
bringing thread down in grim mire
inlaws leave next week


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Curse de Chalupa
Crowd boos excessive dribbling
Automatic brick


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*bingo*



> Originally posted by <b>FB</b>!
> Curse de Chalupa
> Crowd boos excessive dribbling
> Automatic brick


cha ching...we have a winner!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL!

You Blazers guys really keep your board fun. Great idea.

Hope you don't mind an "outsider" talking a stab at this:


_A long time coming
Ghost of Walton haunts the team
Seventh ring for Pip?_

or how 'bout:

_Blazers aptly named
Pungent smoke fills hotel rooms
Pass the Doritos_

or

_If Bill Gates bought team
*More* Microsoft money would
buy Portland the crown_

or:

_Another center 
Like Arvydas Sabonis 
Won't come along soon!_

or

_Portland in the East
Would be in Finals each year
The East is soooo weak_

and finally, as a Bulls fan, I can't resist:

_Look to next year now!!!
Have I got a Deal for You!!!
Dali Bagaric!!!_


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Stuck on 98 
with one last chance to score. Brick.
Chalupa chant fades 

Black and red in June
This fan’s fantasy fulfilled
Hey, I can dig it

Big burly men and
Waif-like women toss cheap shirts
To coveting fans 

Many pricey beers.
Twenty to two run, and I
am in the bathroom

I'll quit now. I can write bad haiku ALL day.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Annoying groupies
Drunk and searching for free booze
Blazer Boards party

:grinning:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

hanging with Blazers
in my crib after home games
don't bogart the bong


Qyntel likes X-Box
Qyntel likes Playstation 2
Qyntel loves the weed


Blazers are close knit
Dysfunctional family...
everyone smokes dope


Rasheed Wallace says:
"I really, really, really
really love greenbud"


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I love Sabonis
He is a living legend
bow down to his skills


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Sabonis owns Shaq
Shaq can only sit and cry
Shaq is his biznitch


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Haiku for pip*

Scottie please don't go
There's too much smog in LA
Portland air is clean


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Haiku for Z-Bo*

Z-Bo digs the rock
Z-Bo hungry for the rim
Z-Bo got sick game

:yes:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Haiku for Dale Davis*

Dale got a buzz cut
He's ready to clean the glass
Better watch your [Masked Profanity. TB#1]


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Haiku for Rasheed*

Sheed likes monsta jam
He serves it with style and grace
while he's in your face

:grinning:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Haiku for Pippen*

Watch out for Pippen
He is a robber
Do not be surprised


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Lousy attempt here:

Damon hits the bong
Sheed decides to come along
Green smoke in the night


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Damon smokes the green,
Refs hate sheed cuz he's mean,
I still love this team!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*another haiku*

Zach punches Ruben
Tempers flare, bloody noses
These are the days of our lives.

I thought this shining moment should be memorialized in haiku 
 

and for desert

Kobe pops Walker
MJ clocks Kerr in the nose
The ring can't be far away


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Haiku for Dale Davis*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Better watch your [Masked Profanity. TB#1]


SORRY! I didn't realize we couldn't do that!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Haiku for DA*

Haiku for Derek Anderson


Derek shoots the three
he cuts, he drives-with great speed
DA takes the charge.




Can you tell there is little work to be done today????


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*a 200th haiku*

A haiku for my 200th post:

Thank you BBB
posting here is really fun
I'm now addicted

:cheers:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: a 200th haiku*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> A haiku for my 200th post:
> 
> Thank you BBB
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zach to Patterson
Do not mess with Qyntel Woods 
I will punk you up


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Haiku, god bless you.
Did you just sneeze, I'm sorry
This is an off topic post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That last one was dumb.
I should have known better guys.
Please forgive me now


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

how do you stop this?
I keep talking in haiku
somebody stop me!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The sky is falling
Trade everyone now dangit
Bonzi for Kobe!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nobody blamed Zach
For the loss to Utah Jazz
Why is that, tell me


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I should have read yours
Before I start to do mine
Ah nevermind that


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Rueben Patterson
Likes to beat on his woman
Randolph got even


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mike Rice is the man
He should be coach, just playin
He's best in the land.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey man slow it down
We are doing like eighty
Oh Snap! It's the cops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im padding my post
Soon it will be 2000
And all in one day


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Drexler was traded
He was our last superstar
We're all now jaded


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Shaw hits 3 pointer
He sold his sould to satan
Betrayed Celtic Green

There's one man I hate
Rick Fox the Canadian
Betrayed Celtic Green.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Red, Black and Silver
All diagonal like that
It's been way too long


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

26 years now
Since our first title was won
We need another


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Big Tall Bill Walton
Brought us the championship ring
Wallace never will


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I challenge you all
To come up with more haiku
This is too easy

Sadaam on TV
He's wearing Acid Washed pants
Supposed to be live?

He's cool, ABM
He lives within Atlanta.
you go to braves game?

Wanker is lucky
The Wanker is in Boise.
Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Im padding my post
> Soon it will be 2000
> And all in one day


you're not kidding!!!

Holy Post Padding, Batman!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

1000 posts man
It makes me an old timer.
Go Blazers! Let's go!

Yabba Dabba Do
Fred Flinstone is still alive
Barney Rubble? Dead. 

Ok, this is final
I will let you guys respond
Take it easy now.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

take your stinking eyes
off of her you damn dirty
Hap Shaughnessy ape!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> take your stinking eyes
> off of her you damn dirty
> Hap Shaughnessy ape!


I believe I might 
conceed this one The Wanker
Forget that! It's on!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Outsider
She drops F bombs like candy
he he not really. 

Schilly can't play ball
he claims to be a pitcher
Not with his fat bass!

Woops, I'm now winded
I need a beer, it's upstairs. 
get it for me please!

If loving you is wrong
I do not want to be right.
Chris Dudley for 3!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> Haiku, god bless you.
> Did you just sneeze, I'm sorry
> This is an off topic post.



Very creative! I like it!

:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> Very creative! I like it!
> 
> :laugh:


I thank you kindly
we want to catch Chicago
Just doing my part


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Hap has gone loco
His prose is delirious
Hap hits the bong hard

Haps eyes like goat turds
in two buckets filled with blood
many spliffs he smoked

Schilly lives in slums
right next door to Haps crap hole
Schlitz and bud all day

Blazers hit the wall
Their season is wasted trash
Another choke job


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tommyboy has been
An Inspiration to us
Pass the pipe to him!
_-The Blazers_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh it is on Boy
You think you can hang? Bring it
You and your punk bass!!

Tigard is about 
as cool as k-9 vomit 
you live there, don't you?

Me thinks you know A 
Little too much about Pot.
Pass the bong? It's yours!

You think you can smack
But you can not hang with us
I'm not trying hard.

Hey if you want it
here it is, come and get it
Nah, I'm just kidding.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jeez, everyone die?
Why aren't people haiku'ing?
did I fart in church?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Hap and Schilly sit
on the couch stoned all day long
thinking of Haiku


After many days
they come up with 2 new ones
not too bright those guys

baby crying loud
fire burning on the stove top
Schilly sleeps on couch!

Hap lives very close
to Fantasy Video
bald head, hairy hands!

I can keep this up
punking you all day long holmes
I know you like it


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

No need to enhance
Things are weird enough as is
Schilly smokes pot not!

Tommyboy he knows
Fantasy Home Video
Get there with eyes closed


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Rasheed Wallace got mad skillz
He can roll strong-side and light it up
Ah, the perfect joint indeed


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*haiku for Mary's friends*

Dope will rob you blind
It takes your cash, eats your mind
Dope takes and gives not

Dope is a liar
Being high steals your time
You don't get it back

You are what you smoke
Lungs fried, you're gasping for air
There's tubes in your nose

Do you know Mary?
She's a smooth operator
In the morn, she's gone

Life isn't easy
Being stoned makes it harder
No instant replay

Do right by yourself
Stop wasting time, cash and life
Dope takes and gives not


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tommy would post more
but Fantasy Video 
calls him away now.

I can't speak for Schil
But I've never popped that pill.
haven't and doesn't.

You might as well say
That "homie don't play that way"
I'll bust a cap yo!

Hamburger and fries
you are full of lies, ALL LIES!
Did I just say that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly and his trades
they kinda make you wonder
You think tommy's right?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm tellin you all
I can free style with the
best of the white boys

Lies all lies is what
we were told. Did we believe?
Well, we are lemmings.

I am on a roll
you challenged me once before.
You can not stop me!

The best of the best?
TheWanker and ABM!
No, Im just kidding!

Qyntel to Damon
Over to Rasheed Wallace!
basketball? No, joint.

Don't bogart it man
would yah pass me the chronic 
duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! (thats a 5 syllable dude btw)


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Ruben starts some crap
Mo Cheeks watches on
The fight turns bloody

Ruben is laid out
Randolph laughs it off
All in a day's work


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yoda I am not
But Anakin I now am. 
Force be with you. Not!

This last one of day 
No more of these lame padding.
I promise you this.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Shilly drinks 40's
and types drunk trades all day long
then passes out at Hap's.


they live in the hood
shooting rats with pellet guns
out of the front yard


no need for a job
food stamps and crack pays the way
bottles and cans too

Hap and mini me
the resemblence is too much
which one is older?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Ruben starts some crap
> Mo Cheeks watches on
> The fight turns bloody
> ...



err... memo to allenive, Haiku is 5 syllables, then 7 syllables, then 5 syllables. Yours is 5-5-5.

GET WITH THE PROGRAM! 

we be haiku'n and stuff!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Hap is a cool dude
and not a bad haikuist
expert post padder


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Intervention needed!*

Look what Tommy's done
He's created haiku beasts
We are all obsessed! :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers are on
the top of the world's joke list
So, what else is new?

Only they can know
Is a win streak on the way?
I can only hope

Cheeks is in a spot
The father to sort things out
I hope they listen

Time will shortly tell
The x factor is Bonzi
Punk, or not, he's due

Oh, speaking of "due"
Pip is oh so very close
He's mad and that's good

Oddly, I feel good
There's nothing that can explain
Just another whim.

But, hey, that's just me
My wistful ways perking up
Only hope for moi.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Beware ABM
Once you start it's hard to stop
Haiku eats your brain! :laugh:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Haiku eats your brain! :laugh:


I don't get it.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*haiku is dangerous*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get it.


I was referring to my haiku for friends of Mary-

I simply meant before long you are thinking in haiku-ALL DAY LONG!

I need to get eggs
Milk and bread too, what's that?
a sale on pot pies?



oh crap, this is nuts
My thoughts are all syllables
I can't stop counting! 



:scatter:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

This is my last one
at least for today, that is
resumes tomorrow


everyone chill out
Tommyboy left the building
He will be back though

do not shed a tear
it makes you sad when I leave
but I will be back

patience grasshopper
The Master is tired today
tomorrow comes soon!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I am a Bulls fan
I think this thread is real neat
Here, i'll take a shot:

I pity Mo Cheeks
Coaching this team cant be easy
must layoff the 'weezy


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

A lot of whining
From the Portland Blazers fans
Stop... 4th-best in league.

Ed O.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O doesn't whine
he is the distributor
of weed to Blazers


Hap is not awake
too early, he still asleep
many beers last night

Schilly passed out
in gutter next to Haps house
got lost on beer run

Ed O, Blazer fan:
what problems? There's no problems!
Blazers Number 4!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who's that outside now?
Oh it's tommyboy again.
wearing a tutu.

Passed out on the lawn
he drank and drank until dawn.
He can't hold 1 beer.

Tommy wishes he
could be like Schilly Doggy
But only with more hair.

Hey, did I just say
Schilly Is bald? I guess so.
He's gone till monday!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL!! 

Ed makes a good point
4th best in the league not bad
Are we too spoiled?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> LOL!!
> 
> Ed makes a good point
> ...


yes. Oops, need to be
a haiku here, doesn't it?
Shoot I have nothing.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

We should make a change
Hap should be named Haiku Hap
What do you think Hap?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> We should make a change
> Hap should be named Haiku Hap
> What do you think Hap?


*haiku mode off*

hahahah..thats brilliant!

*haiku mode on*

Talman, that is great!
But I like Hap Shaughnessy
A new nickname? Sure!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Hap say Schilly gone
Schilly go play golf? Or pass
out on couch again?

Me think Hap liar
Schilly isn't gone. He Just
make one more beer run

Did Schilly go to
Jail? Or is he in detox?
Maybe I call wife!

Hap you never gave
me answer 'bout mini me
which one is older?

The hood is alive
this morning, dead rats in yard
many many rats

Rat shooting was good
best night in years, 50 dead
rat stew for dinner!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> Hap say Schilly gone
> Schilly go play golf? Or pass
> out on couch again?


dualing banjos now?
Schilly has no dsl
he is po white trash!



> Me think Hap liar
> Schilly isn't gone. He Just
> make one more beer run


Hapster cannot lie. 
Lies all lies? Thats not my game.
We know who said that.



> Did Schilly go to
> Jail? Or is he in detox?
> Maybe I call wife!


I could do drive by.
Who wants to see passed out Schill?
Not me, thats for sure!



> Hap you never gave
> me answer 'bout mini me
> which one is older?


Austin Powers 3
A Mini Me, Mini you
women love bald men!


> The hood is alive
> this morning, dead rats in yard
> many many rats


The hood is alive
with the sound of Schillys gas!
wooh! light a match please!


> Rat shooting was good
> best night in years, 50 dead
> rat stew for dinner!


my back yard now has
an evinrude, boat trailer
But alas, no boat!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Lakers got lucky
And so did the stinkin' Kings
We're due tomorrow


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

schilly have no cash?
No DSL? Po white trash
indeed! Get more cans!

DSL is cheap
only needs to collect one
thousand cans per month

or he can sell those
rats to Hi Hat restaurant
for weekend dim sum


your last haiku made
me laugh out loud. Thank you for
being a good sport


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> schilly have no cash?
> No DSL? Po white trash
> indeed! Get more cans!
> ...


Good sport? thats my game
I can laugh at self, as can you.
I'm King of Haikus!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Haiku eats brain cells
At least, that's what I've been told
Hap, you best beware


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Haiku eats brain cells
> At least, that's what I've been told
> Hap, you best beware


which way did he go
George? duh..which way did he go
Haiku eats brain cells


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Crazy Fan was gone.
Didn't have time to contribute.
Now the thread is dead.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Lying here awake
Thinking of Blazer Haiku.
I would rather sleep.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Sabas and Big Z,
Lithuanian centers,
Are not best of friends.

Lith center tandem
Might not be good chemistry.
Sorry, Trader Bob.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Let's give it a shot....*

Payton A Blazer,
How Sweet That Thought Is To Me,
Make It Happen Bob


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Sabonis For Three,
Mark Mason Echoes JEGA,
Sabas, Great Is He


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Play-off haikus!*

Tommyboy-look what you did!

http://www.nba.com/features/playoffs_haiku.html

Oh no! MORE haikus!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yoda Haiku:

opponent I found
want to play Lakers, you not.
In you I sense fear.

Pippen as Yoda.

Too old to begin
training of young Qyntel Woods
But teach him, I must.

us fans as Yoda.

Not our only hope
There's another Clyde Drexler
in 10 years, we wait.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Play-off haikus!*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Tommyboy-look what you did!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/features/playoffs_haiku.html
> ...



NO! Blazer Haiku ™
Must get crack team of lawyers
We sue NBA!

NBA break law!
Tommyboy see dollar signs!
NBA loaded!

Crack Team of Lawyers
is Binn, Dover & Tahkitt
serve them papers now!

After this is over
I will own the NBA
Blazers win title!

Blazers win title
17 times in a row
no, it is not rigged!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*LOL!!!!!*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Bump, cuz we need some levity.



I go again:

_
Schilly throw party
We come, trash pretty mansion
Schilly wife say "bye"

_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> _
> Schilly throw party
> ...


Party at Schillys!
he only invites his friends
fine Hap can come too.

I'm here to announce
the coming marriage between
Jason and Damon!

the sky is falling!
Our attendance is down man!
Not just in Portland?

Sabonis, jega!
Hey, is it yega instead?
I always forget.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

there once was fellow named Wanker
whose posts hit like a lead anchor
he knew not what to do
but blow his haikus
and ruin this thread like a canker


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

Gym Rat big boss chick
tell you, "You're fired" if she want
she oWns you, small man


Bonzi and Rasheed
overpaid knuckleheads? yes
great players? no


Nash talk like dumb-dumb
talk talk talk talk talk, no do
talk is cheap, dumb-dumb!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Attendance decrease
Fans are getting frustrated
Sheed says, "Cut the check"

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

One haiku for each member of the team:

Damon plays game hard
Works hard and is tenacious
But is still 5-10

Tick tock tick tock tick
Tock tick tock tick tock tick tock
Then J-Mac passes

He talks the talk well
But when asked to walk the walk
Bonzi flips the bird

Derek Anderson
Will recover very fast
When Bonzi leaves team

I like Qyntel much
But why does my rookie card
Smell like stinky smoke?

Sheed plays great b-ball
Young fan asks for autograph
Sheed says, "Cut the check"

Patterson wants out
And also like Derek A.
Will recover fast

Outlaw to Blazers
Media picked up on joke
Whitsitt gets last laugh

Soft touch 'round the rim
Jumpers, free-throws, nose for boards
Zach can do it all

15 seconds left
Their opponent up by two
Murray drains the three

"Double-D" Dale Davis
Natural Power Forward
Blazers best Center

Sabas gone for good
Blazers need big bodies bad
V-Step steps right in

Hasn't shown much yet
You don't cut Georgetown Centers
Boom-Boom here to stay

New kid on the block
Matt has energy, high hopes
Will learn soon enough

Mo has head in hands
Nice guy, can't control his team
But sings really well

PBF


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon out-played James
Thus I propose a fair trade
Damon for LeBron?

Dreamers are we all
One quarter away forever
Damon for LeBron?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

don't forget you guys
Qyntel Woods oWns Lebron James
said Mercy Kersey


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

trade one qyntel card
for munchies and gatorade?
says qyntel to cop


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

yellow hummer
smoke swirls inside
trouble looming


on the perimeter
the playclock runs down
never passing


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> yellow hummer *4*
> smoke swirls inside *4*
> trouble looming *4*
> ...


isn't it supposed to be 5-7-5? or is there another poem style I don't know?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> isn't it supposed to be 5-7-5? or is there another poem style I don't know?


Well, it doesn't really have to be. The 5-7-5 rule was intended for the Japanese language. So you can stick to the rule in english syllables if you want or write in shorter Haiku. 


edit: Ok, found it...link 



> "Beginners (especially if better acquainted with Western poetry) often do well to follow the 5-7-5 discipline at first. Later, when they become comfortable with saying what they want said in the least words, as it is easier to switch to the shorter styled haiku in a natural movement. This does not mean that 5-7-5 haiku are beginners' work; many, many very good writers insist on remaining with the form scheme."


----------

